# UFC 121- Lesnar Vs Cain Velasquez



## Nitro (Oct 23, 2010)

Prelims at 9 PM for free on Spike... then we will see if Lesnar can be beaten. 10PM on PPV.

I will admit, he has improved. 

There is also an opportunity to see Tito Ortiz fight ( if interested) he is facing Matt Hamill...


----------



## builderrwc (Oct 23, 2010)

Someone hit me up with a link...


----------



## slightly grayling (Oct 23, 2010)

This should be a good one to watch, but I think Velasques' prime is unfortunate timing......Kinda like George Forman...he could have been King George for years if he had peaked before or after Ali had reached his zenith....I think Cain is probably going to get run over...


----------



## Nitro (Oct 23, 2010)

First fight of the main card- 

Gonzaga vs Brendan Schaub........ a snoozer. Gonzaga never got in a groove against the boxer. 

Schaub by decision......


----------



## Nitro (Oct 23, 2010)

Tito Ortiz vs Matt Hamill- 

Tito has been talking his usual smack.... let's see what he's got left.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 23, 2010)

Matt Hamill dominated Tito. Out punching him and taking him down at will......took pages from the Ortiz playbook..ground and  pound to end the fight.

Decision Hamill. Tito's face is a mess.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 23, 2010)

Diego Sanchez vs Jits Ace Paulo Thiago..........I like Thiago in this one...


----------



## Nitro (Oct 23, 2010)

Great first round. Great exchanges and some excellent submission attempts by Thiago.  His Jits is outstanding.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 23, 2010)

Great scrambles. A standing body slam by Sanchez! Awesome fight!


----------



## Nitro (Oct 23, 2010)

Diego Sanchez is dominating on the ground now. Thiago is gassed...

This is an excellent battle. Sanchez looks great.

Sanchez by decision.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 24, 2010)

Jake Shields vs Kampmen....

Shields by split decision. Sloppy win for a highly vaunted grappler.

Lesnar vs Velasquez up next.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 24, 2010)

Lesnar is a giant. That is all.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 24, 2010)

Round one.....they meet in the center of the ring. Lesnar attempt a takedown and is stuffed.Flying knee attempt by Lesnar and an exchange. 

 Lesnar attempts again and succeeds. Cain gets to his feet. Against the fence now.

Cain separates. Exchange. Lesnar is taken down. Velasquez is punching. Lesnar is stumbling. Cain is punching away. Lesnar is taken down and pummeled. Cain has him tied up now. Punches from the top.

Lesnar is covering up and taking punches.

Cain is pounding the champion. TKO!!!!!!! 

Cain Velasquez dominated the Monster and defeats him in the first Round!!!!!!! WOW!!!

Lesnar is bloodied and beaten.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 24, 2010)

Lesnar has a new scar and an empty spot around his waist.

Awesome! Velasquez moves to 9-0.

Lesnar is surprisingly humble in defeat. No Coronas nor burritos for Lesnar tonight. ( as he promised).


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 24, 2010)

Great, now I gotta listen to all the cooks in the Mexican restaurants I deliver to talk smack.

Thanks Brock.....ya pansy!!


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 24, 2010)

Couldn't see myself pulling for a mexicano to be Champion! 
Kinda would be similar to voting for obama!


----------



## Nitro (Oct 24, 2010)

Haters. LOL!!!

He beat Brock down in awesome style. Lesnar got thumped.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 24, 2010)

Lesnar got WORKED.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 24, 2010)

Sounded like the Carwin fight, except Cain didn't gas.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 24, 2010)

hayseed_theology said:


> Sounded like the Carwin fight, except Cain didn't gas.



Brock came out like a mad man and gassed himself. Once he hit his back, he didn't know what to do. Cain made a bloody mess out of him in less than 4 min....


----------



## Nitro (Oct 24, 2010)

This sums up the fight...............that's 20 stitches. Ouch.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 24, 2010)

Brock got punked.    He finally met a big heavy weight with well rounded skills and stamina and that was that.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2010)

I lost some coin on that one and am happy to say it was money well spent.  I'm glad he got a reality check finally!


----------



## slightly grayling (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, I knew Cain was good, but I didn't think he could handle the size and strength of Lesner.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Oct 24, 2010)

Hut2 said:


> Couldn't see myself pulling for a mexicano to be Champion!
> Kinda would be similar to voting for obama!



He may be mexican by race,but he was born in California,he is a US citizen,and I'm sure he can show us a birth certificate..lol..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cain_Velasquez


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 24, 2010)

Man, it looks like somebody took a straight razor to Lesnar's face. He took the Mexican lightly.PLP, you know the Mexicans will still claim him as their own just like the Double A's claim Tiger even though he is 1/4 Double A.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 24, 2010)

Fellas, 

I could care less if Cain Velasquez is green and Martian by heritage. 

He did what no one thought could be done. He crushed Lesnar. You need to see the footage.  Cain absolutely destroyed Lesnar. We were stunned and all here were pleased.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 24, 2010)

Velasquez has a big 'brown pride' tattoo on his chest and he was born and raised in the US?   Wonder how a white fighter would be portrayed in the media if they had 'white pride' tattooed across their chest?  I'll bet they wouldn't even get the opportunity to fight in the UFC.  Not that I agree with someone wearing white pride stuff either, I just hate the double standards where minorities get a pass in whatever they do or say.


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 24, 2010)

lbzdually said:


> Velasquez has a big 'brown pride' tattoo on his chest and he was born and raised in the US?   Wonder how a white fighter would be portrayed in the media if they had 'white pride' tattooed across their chest?  I'll bet they wouldn't even get the opportunity to fight in the UFC.  Not that I agree with someone wearing white pride stuff either, I just hate the double standards where minorities get a pass in whatever they do or say.



Amen brother. If a white Guy had white pride all the PC pansies would be screaming but its ok for all other races. Congrats to velasquez but there's always someone out there that can and will take him down a notch or 2 just as Brock did last night.


----------



## urbd115 (Oct 24, 2010)

brock looked like a helpless baby, im glad he didnt have "white pride" on his chest......he should have lost his last fight, what a joke...viva la mexico


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 24, 2010)

Public Land Prowler said:


> He may be mexican by race,but he was born in California,he is a US citizen,and I'm sure he can show us a birth certificate..lol..
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cain_Velasquez



I don't doubt that he was born here, and the fact that he's from "mexifornia" That just probably means his parents climbed the fence! 
Won't be long before they have more rights than we do, it's already heading in that direction. Lesnar might be a class 1 jerk, I'm just saying I'd be more excited if someone else had beat him.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 24, 2010)

I really don't give a hoot about his tat or where he's from.   I just like watching MMA and boys, Cain beat the living tar out of Brock Lesnar.   As Nitro said, you really need to see the footage - total ownage.   It wasn't a lucky punch or a fluke.   Lesnar took him down a couple of times and he got right back up immediately.  Every strike Cain landed seemed to hurt Brock and it seemed as if once Brock realized he wasn't going to be to lay on him and smother him, the fight just left him and the whipping started

Lesnar is a big very tough guy, but his striking is terrible.     Cain Velazques is just a better fighter all around than Brock and if they fight again - chances are he'll smash Lesnar again.    Last night looked like a grown man beating a really big child.



Nitro said:


> Fellas,
> 
> I could care less if Cain Velasquez is green and Martian by heritage.
> 
> He did what no one thought could be done. He crushed Lesnar. You need to see the footage. Cain absolutely destroyed Lesnar. We were stunned and all here were pleased.



Agreed 100%


----------



## Nitro (Oct 24, 2010)

Can't believe race got thrown into the equation......... ridiculous. I am surprised and disappointed to read those comments.

Buzz, I loved watching Lesnar get his comeuppance. He ran his mouth recklessly. Not to mention the comments about "burritos and Coronas" he made. That is what should be upsetting you all. That is uncalled for and quite frankly ignorant.

Velazquez showed much more class in victory than Lesnar ever has. No cursing , so salivating, no sexually demeaning comments about his wife.

Most importantly, no bragging. He just went in there and got the job done in brutal fashion.

He will make a better champion than Lesnar for sure. I applaud him.


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 24, 2010)

The UFC brought race into the equation with their commercials about what could be the first heavy weight "Mexican" champion long before anyone one here did.  I don't really give a hoot, I just think its awful sad that one thing is just pride when it's one race and ignorance when its another. Lilt I said before Cain won and did it in fine fashion.  Congrats to him.


----------



## burkehunter (Oct 24, 2010)

I would need to see a rematch and if Cain won again then I would say he is better than Lesnar.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 24, 2010)

burkehunter said:


> I would need to see a rematch and if Cain won again then I would say he is better than Lesnar.



He was dang sure better last night. Even Lesnar admitted as much. That says it all.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 24, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Can't believe race got thrown into the equation......... ridiculous. I am surprised and disappointed to read those comments.
> 
> Buzz, I loved watching Lesnar get his comeuppance. He ran his mouth recklessly. Not to mention the comments about "burritos and Coronas" he made. That is what should be upsetting you all. That is uncalled for and quite frankly ignorant.
> 
> ...



Like was said before, Cain and the UFC brought race into it.  Cain by putting Brown Pride on his chest and the UFC by advertising him as the possible first heavyweight that was of Mexican descent.  What I was commenting on mainly was the double standard where a white fighter would not have even got the chance to fight with a racist statement tattoed across his chest.  The UFC would have never signed a white fighter who had a swastika wo shy would they sign someone with the name of a Mexcian gang that wants to take over parts of  the US from the "white man".    I would have much rather Dos Santos or Nogueira or Gonzaga beat Lesnar than Velasquez.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 24, 2010)

Any time Brock gets beat ,  it's a good fight. I was disappointed to see that Shield's did not distroy his opponent.


----------



## urbd115 (Oct 24, 2010)

After first 30 seconds brock looked like a coward. hes a joke..He must have been there for the money, he looked like sonny liston against Ali..


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Oct 24, 2010)

nice win by cain, im glad my fellow castmates from season 11 won too. good nite


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks like some of you guys aren't the only ones who don't particularly like Brock Lesnar...

http://www.mmatko.com/brock-lesnar-and-wwe-undertaker-exchange-words-following-ufc-121/


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'll be looking forward to the rematch.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 24, 2010)

Wiskey_33 said:


> I'll be looking forward to the rematch.



I'll be curious if Lesnar wants any part of a rematch, NOT that he should get one immediately anyway.  Brock looked clueless out there last night, it's pretty apparent he has no idea what to do from his back.   Of course he has some skills, but relying on strength and size alone isn't a long term winning strategy.

Maybe Brock should consider dancing?






doh





Not good striking defense







What a nice show of class entering the ring and pushing the policeman out of the way.


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Oct 25, 2010)

Did anyone else hear mike goldberg say cain's father was deported 9 times


----------



## chainshaw (Oct 25, 2010)

I miss good heavyweight boxing.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 25, 2010)

Brock got strait up whipped.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 27, 2010)

*Beat down...........*

I  am told Lesnar may have an Orbital fracture.

He got owned.

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/UFC-121-Medical-Suspensions-Lesnar-Out-Up-to-Six-Months-27796


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 27, 2010)

Don't write Brock off just yet.  The fact that he was the biggest name in the HW division the minute he stepped in the cage actually hurt him.  To accomplish what he did in the amount of time he did it is nothing short of amazing.  This man won the UFC Heavyweight Championship in 5 fights.  Do you know how long most fighters spend just trying to get to the UFC?  Brock is still extremely raw.  Give him time to actually pace himself and learn the skill set to go along with the raw power and athleticism he pocesses and you will see one of the all time greats.  He beat at least 2 UFC hall of famers to get where he is.  Once he gets his standup improved, he'll be just fine.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 27, 2010)

There are many things in MMA that you can teach.   Some - not so much.   When a guy simply doesn't like to get hit, it's going to be difficult to teach them not to cower, run away, or turning into a turtle when they get tagged.   Fact is Brock doesn't like to get hit, and this is exactly what he does.   This "deficiency" in his fighting has been well known in the MMA ranks since Both Tim Sylvia and Ben Rothwell trained with him at Pat Miletich's gym when Lesnar first started.  They both said Brock would just fall to pieces when he got hit with anything solid, and that's exactly what happened Saturday.    

Some folks act like this was a fluke, but it wasn't.    Many casual fans didn't give Velasquez any chance but they didn't know anything about him or take a moment to consider the matchup.   C.V. is also an elite wrestler, a crisp striker, extremely strong,  and an absolute freak when it comes to cardiovascular conditioning.   It was about the wost possible match up for Lesnar, who is extremely one dimensional.   I think if they fought 10 times, I think Velasquez would win 9 or 10 of 10.   Don't forget Brock got the everliving crap beat out of him by Shane Carwin, and it's not like "heart" pulled him through the fight as much as his opponent possibly had the worst cardio vascular conditioning I've seen in a championship professional fighter.     Sure Brock won, but it certainly exposed the glaring holes in his game.  Neutralize his wrestling and force him to strike and he's probably going to lose.  

Brock is like a classic schoolyard bully.   He's big, strong,  and looks really tough when he's on top.   However, when the tides turn on him he looks like he's shocked and has no idea what to do.     This was the turning point in this fight: the beatdown began right after this immediate stand up by Velasquez.





My guess is Dana will put him in front of a few more chumps that are carefully selected or have no wrestling defense (people like Mir or Check Kongo) or a washout like Gonzaga and he'll win.   Then he'll get beat down again by Velasques and likely Carwin, assuming he can correct his cardiovascular weakness.


Nitro -  I figured you might want to see this clip from "Sports Science"
<object width="440" height="361">
<param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/videohub/player.swf?mediaId=5710931"/>
<param name="wmode" value="transparent"/>
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/>
<embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/videohub/player.swf?mediaId=5710931" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowScriptAccess="always" width="440" height="361"></embed>
</object>

Velazques produced the hardest punch they've ever recorded, has the cardio conditioning of a marathon runner, and produces as much power on a takedown as NFL Defensive End Dwight Freeney.    Is anyone REALLY that shocked at the whooping that took place?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 27, 2010)

Buzz said:


> There are many things in MMA that you can teach.   Some - not so much.   When a guy simply doesn't like to get hit, it's going to be difficult to teach them not to cower, run away, or turning into a turtle when they get tagged.   Fact is Brock doesn't like to get hit, and this is exactly what he does.   This "deficiency" in his fighting has been well known in the MMA ranks since Both Tim Sylvia and Ben Rothwell trained with him at Pat Miletich's gym when Lesnar first started.  They both said Brock would just fall to pieces when he got hit with anything solid, and that's exactly what happened Saturday.
> 
> Some folks act like this was a fluke, but it wasn't.    Many casual fans didn't give Velasquez any chance but they didn't know anything about him or take a moment to consider the matchup.   C.V. is also an elite wrestler, a crisp striker, extremely strong,  and an absolute freak when it comes to cardiovascular conditioning.   It was about the wost possible match up for Lesnar, who is extremely one dimensional.   I think if they fought 10 times, I think Velasquez would win 9 or 10 of 10.   Don't forget Brock got the everliving crap beat out of him by Shane Carwin, and it's not like "heart" pulled him through the fight as much as his opponent possibly had the worst cardio vascular conditioning I've seen in a championship professional fighter.     Sure Brock won, but it certainly exposed the glaring holes in his game.  Neutralize his wrestling and force him to strike and he's probably going to lose.
> 
> ...



Good Post Buzz


----------

